# Tree Damage To Our Ob From Ice Storm



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Damage is still not clear beyond torn cover and bent rain gutter/molding. We'll know more after the thaw. My first stab at inserting an image. Cross your fingers.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Ouch! I hope its not as bad as it appears. Hopefully the tree came to rest gently on your OB. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Brad


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Yikes! yes,plz keep us posted!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, hope there is noting more then cosmetic damage. I would be sure to get the effected area covered with a tarp to keep any additional show / rain from finding any cracks in the wall. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hoping that it only looks bad, also a safe tree removal, so there will be no more damage to the OB, deck or anyone involved.

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Joonbee said:


> Hoping that it only looks bad, also a safe tree removal, so there will be no more damage to the OB, deck or anyone involved.
> 
> Jim


Whew....it appears the Outback saved the deck.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hoping that it only looks bad, also a safe tree removal, so there will be no more damage to the OB, deck or anyone involved.
> 
> Jim


Whew....it appears the Outback saved the deck.















[/quote]

Always the optimist.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Hoping that it only looks bad, also a safe tree removal, so there will be no more damage to the OB, deck or anyone involved.
> 
> Jim


Whew....it appears the Outback saved the deck.















[/quote]

Always the optimist.
[/quote]


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hoping that it only looks bad, also a safe tree removal, so there will be no more damage to the OB, deck or anyone involved.
> 
> Jim


Whew....it appears the Outback saved the deck.















[/quote]

Always the optimist.
[/quote]









[/quote]
What, no BEER???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Hoping that it only looks bad, also a safe tree removal, so there will be no more damage to the OB, deck or anyone involved.
> 
> Jim


Whew....it appears the Outback saved the deck.















[/quote]

Always the optimist.
[/quote]









[/quote]
What, no BEER???








[/quote]

Can seem to get a picture of 1/2 a beer. Seem like mine are either full (just poured) or empty...needing another.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

or would look like something other then beer


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

I'd be glad to refill that beer for you BUT THERE'S A TREE BLOCKING MY DOOR!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Paul W. said:


> I'd be glad to refill that beer for you BUT THERE'S A TREE BLOCKING MY DOOR!!!!


I have a chainsaw in my Outback...we'd be able to make that tree in to firewood in no time.....then we'd have wood for the fire while enjoying a few beers. Ahhhh....sounds good.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

What bad luck. I would have felt safe parking that far from the tree. I wouldn't wait for a thaw however. The snow that is up there could find its way in and make things worse. Hoppefully you've put in a call to your insusrance company.
Good luck and hope its minor damage.
Bob


----------

